# Yikes!



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

While I agree with you 100% I do know a couple of photographers who specialize in photo-shopping drivers/riders OUT of wedding/etc pics and leaving very little to no evidence of it. Not saying that this was what was done here but I have seen it done and to me it looked like the horse was left unattended when in fact there was someone there the whole time. lol 

I know they did it on my bosses christmas card to give the appearance of a "horse driving itself". Both me and my boss had been driving the horse but when that picture was finished it looked like we'd never been there! lol Still, probably best not to leave a horse unattended AND hitched WITH passengers.


----------



## nitapitalou (Jan 20, 2014)

That was my first thought, Photoshop, but then, I thought, if they were going to go through the trouble for that, you would think they would take out the power poles, especially the one right behind the groom's head. LOL!

I would love to learn how to photoshop, even have the program, just can't get my head wrapped around it.


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

I think that's an excellent picture of what not to do for a photo opportunity. I'm just as bothered by the horse that does not fit the carriage or shalves.


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

^I totally didn't notice the power poles lol And yes I can't figure it out for the life of me. I'd probably manage to photoshop everything I wanted in the picture out! Definitely lots of things I would change in this picture lol


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

That photo does make your heart leap out of your chest!

nitapitalou how about some photos of the horse and carriage in your soon to be buisness. I didn't know you were starting one.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

I'm not really seeing anything worried. I'm sure the people would be smart enough to use a well trained horse. The horse didn't look like he would go anywhere.


----------



## nitapitalou (Jan 20, 2014)

Roman, I am confident that the horse is reliable, but things happen and even the best trained horse can decide to have a mind of their own. 

Taffy, the horse is the Shire I had emailed you harness pics of a while back. The carriage is the Roberts Limo. I have some pictures of it coming along in the "How much would you pay for the Roberts Limo" thread. I am starting small until I get another draft to help her pull it. Short, flat limited locations to begin with. Hoping to be purchasing her son  He matches her perfectly marking and build, just a bit taller. Alas, money is a bit short, just had the carriage reupholstered, beautiful but ouch!


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Great I am going to check that out!


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Roman, a horse with a carriage is a lot different than a horse with a saddle.

If, for any reason that carriage horse gets startled, a running horse with an overturned or upright carriage "chasing" it, is usually disastrous. Never take that chance!


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

The worst accidents I've seen have been from hitched horses who were unattended. Instinct kicks in if that carriage tricks them. You have to remember with the blinders the horse is limited in vision so combine that with fear, and then add in a carriage that weighs a lot and can tear a person up. 

I'm not saying that you don't have your master horses who COULD do it, but it's probably best not to chance it when this can ruin a horse forever. My mare would stand to be hitched and while I got in without a header (used on cases where I had none), she would probably stand hitched while I went away for ten minuets and left her alone. However I never took that chance because I knew it only took on mishap and I could kill her or me.


----------



## Southern Grace (Feb 15, 2013)

The shaft placement on that horse bothers me almost as much as the lack of driver.

As for the how on Photoshop, there's this nifty feature called "content-aware fill" that takes the concept of the surrounding image and fills is across where you remove an object. Really pretty simple on a background like this.


----------

